# Strange vertical line across the MBP screen



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

I am seeing this weird line vertically across the screen of my MBP 13" (early 2015) laptop. The machine had been shipped with OS Yosemite and I have about 4 months ago upgraded it to OS Sierra. I haven't installed any new software recently.

This happens often when I quickly switch between tabs while browsing the internet. It stays for less than a second and then goes away. When I switch between once tab at a time I don't see the line (See attached screenshot).

I am not sure what this is, but I do know it wasn't there barely a week (or even less) ago.

Is this normal for older laptops? Does it have something to do with the logic board or display? And how worried should I be about this? 

My MBP has given me 3.5 years of service and I am out of extended warranty now.

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure your Snipping Tool (BTW soon to be replaced by Snip & Sketch) is not in Delay Mode.


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Corday said:


> Make sure your Snipping Tool (BTW soon to be replaced by Snip & Sketch) is not in Delay Mode.


Sorry, I have no idea where to find this. Can you send me a link or tell me more about it.
Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Left click Start menu>Scroll to Windows Accessories>Snipping Tool
This device let's you copy and save only the segment of your screen you need rather than Print Screen which saves the whole screen to the Clipboard.


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Corday said:


> Left click Start menu>Scroll to Windows Accessories>Snipping Tool
> This device let's you copy and save only the segment of your screen you need rather than Print Screen which saves the whole screen to the Clipboard.


I can't see any of that. Are you perhaps giving me instructions for a Windows platform?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

My bad. Didn't realize which forum we were in. Try another browser to see if it's specific to what you're using.


----------



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Corday said:


> My bad. Didn't realize which forum we were in. Try another browser to see if it's specific to what you're using.


I did and realised that everything works fine in Firefox! Not sure what I should be doing now to set things right.

Also, I have 3 tabs constantly open on Safari. I set it up so they come back on the first time I open Safari, and they keep running in the background. Could this be creating any issues?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OK, we've limited the problem to Safari. See if eliminating one or two of the three stops the problem.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Clear Safari's Browser Cache: https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/how-to-clear-your-browser-cache/


----------

